# What breeds are these hens?



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

I was curious if anyone may know what breeds my girls are?

Daisy


















Five


















Gloria









Gracie & Gloria









Greta


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have no idea but they are simply beautiful!!!


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I was told on another forum Daisy was a probably a hatchery Silver laced Wyandotte and that either Gracie or Gloria was a EE mix. I'm not real sure. Daisy is small for a Silver Laced Wyandotte to me she is more size of a bantie.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont see a Wyandotte anywhere, the Araucana EE mix I can see in the first ones feathers but not tail, and possibly the last 2, ee mixes ?? and the others just not sure.. They are pretty though !


----------



## guitarplayer5219 (Oct 9, 2012)

the two splash hens look like splash orpingtons and the blue one looks like a blue orpington, i have one of each, they are sooo pretty, i have to watch myself, chickens are an addiction i have decided, lol


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have one that looks a little like the splash, I think mine is a blue cochin x of some sort. She is still fairly small.


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words about my ladies. I will see if I can get another picture or two of Daisy. I was not sure if she is a wyandotte or not. I was just going by what I was told on another forum.

Gracie & Gloria (the two splashes) I have always thought they were splash orpingtons or maybe orpington mixes. I also thought that Greta was also orpington or a mix of one. Just was not sure what color to call her.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely birds 
Five looks like she has silkie blood because of her dark skin and five toes .
Opr cross breeds Gloria , Grace ,Greta and Daisy looks like she has some game blood in her with her neat body and perky stance .


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I never would had thought Five might have silkie blood in her. But you might be right. I can't seem to find any other chicken that looks like her. She was named Five because of her five toes...lol!

Daisy can be a feisty little girl! She likes to be underneath your feet when your doing something. She is also not afraid of the lawnmowers.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

In my opinion Daisy looks like a cross of Silver laced Wyandotte.Five seems to derive from Silky and the others remotely like Orpington. However,nice hens


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts. I do believe Daisy is Silver Laced Wyandotte mix also.


----------



## rebelpugs1957 (Oct 10, 2012)

SEBRIGHT!!! Go look at a Sebright - those beautiful big brown eyes don't lie. It's in your chickens. Some might be cross, but a couple look full Sebright!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, Daisy is a cross of a Wyandotte. She has the coloring of a Silver Laced, but it isn't defined and it is muttled and she has a regular comb instead of the rose comb, so she is probably crossed.

I don't know about Five, that black comb looks like a silkie's.

And Gloria reminds me of a super puffy Orpington or even a Cochin cross with all those feathers! What a puff ball.


----------



## jewelreja (Oct 9, 2012)

Unless you know the pedigree and purebred chicken breed specific colors and quality, conforms to an EE.


----------

